# Just at the Right Time



## Deleted member 6075 (Apr 17, 2009)

Just to say Hello and how pleased to have found you just when we are planning a trip . 
We have wild camped in Europe and in New Zealand but have yet to brave the UK.  Freedom Camping in New Zealand was brilliant and we'll be glad to help anyone planning a trip.
We shall soon be off from deepest North Somerset to Scotland, through Dumfries and Galloway to Mull and on to Ardnamurchan.  Have already picked up a lot of tips.  Thanks to everybody.

Cheers

David & Dorothy


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Apr 17, 2009)

*welcome*

Welcome to the site.

Hope you have a wonderful time wilding across the country 

Wee-z


----------



## bob690 (Apr 17, 2009)

I,m a newbie as well, marvellous site, decent people from all walks of life with the same interests, no moderators needed at all, welcome.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Apr 18, 2009)

bob690 said:


> I,m a newbie as well, marvellous site, decent people from all walks of life with the same interests, no moderators needed at all, welcome.



Welcome David & Dorothy

I think the above says it all.


----------



## Pioneer (Apr 19, 2009)

Welcome to the site David and Dorothy, and enjoy. 
Have a great trip.

Happy Camping


----------



## Deleted member 6075 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Thanks for the Welcome*

Thank you folks, for the welcome.  Sorry for the delay in replying but we have been away dog sitting not in FD though!! Scotland is getting nearer!!


----------

